# Making an ash tray speedometer housing



## John (Dec 5, 2013)

Housing for Clipper and Waltham Speedometers


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 5, 2013)

As always...WOW!


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Dec 5, 2013)

*Nice*

Super nice...but then again I would expect no less


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 5, 2013)

Awesome best reproduction I've seen!


----------



## catfish (Dec 5, 2013)

Wow! I don't smoke, but would like to have one of these.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 5, 2013)

What the ^@&!
That is fricken phenominal!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I think my Super Streamline is missing one of those! V/r Shawn


----------



## Sped Man (Dec 5, 2013)

Nice job John! 


Are you planning on selling any? How much for one?


----------



## supper15fiets (Dec 7, 2013)

Very,very,very,nice job !!!!!!


----------



## Gary Mc (Dec 9, 2013)

Absolutely amazing John!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John (Dec 9, 2013)

Gary Mc said:


> Absolutely amazing John!!!!!!!!!!




Well thank you Gary, I haven’t heard from you in a while. Don’t work so hard and thanks for the information.


----------

